# Advice on mixing oil



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

My brother removed two quarts of the Castrol high-mileage 20w50 that was in my 1.7, and replaced it with 5w30 to create a winter blend.

Is this ok to do? I didn't think so, and I'm getting mixed messages from everywhere else.


----------



## tinman5 (Feb 28, 2009)

The engine will be fine although there are better ways to change the viscosity like, oh I dont know, waiting until the next oil change maybe? Not trying to be a dick. 
As long as you follow a consistent maintenance routine the car will be fine. You may notice more engine noise in the form of valve train tapping, maybe more oil consuption than youre used to. But if you are running such a thick blend to begin with I am thinking the block could use a freshening. Sometimes we get spoiled by simple goodness. And sometimes, thats a good place to be. 
Ultimately though if you are not comfortable, speed up your next oil change abd go with what has always worked for you.


----------

